# problem in the ports tree



## allanjude@ (Sep 6, 2012)

I am getting an error trying to install packages from ports, after doing a *portsnap update*.


```
make: don't know how to make add-plist-buildinfo. Stop
*** Error code 2
```
I am getting the same error for every package I try (samba36, gettext, nano, portupgrade).

I ran *portsnap fetch update* on a second machine, and it is now doing the same thing.

the file Mk/bsd.port.mk defines 'add-plist-buildinfo' but was modified today, so it appears someone has broken the ports tree.


----------



## allanjude@ (Sep 7, 2012)

It appears to be a work-in-progress for the new build target. For now, I've manually reverted Mk/bsd.port.mk from CVS: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...bsd.port.mk?rev=1.742;content-type=text/plain


----------



## jgh@ (Sep 7, 2012)

This has been fixed in r303796.

It is a new build target that primarily was designed for support of packages, but only is run on the build cluster.


----------

